# TSG19: The Pirate Bay - Beat It!



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

_Mike and Dan discuss how the new owners of Pirate Bay may be going legit, Windows 7 release details, and an update on the French three strike Internet law._

*Download the MP3 or Subscribe to the Show for Free! *

Welcome to episode nineteen of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio podcast that is released at least once a month. You can now subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

We had a live chatroom and audio stream while recording this show. Click here to see when the next episode will be recorded. Join us then at www.TechGuyNews.com (or click the News link from the menu at the top of any page).

*Your hosts are:*
Mike Cermak (TechGuy)
Dan McCarthy (linuxphile)

*Links in order of appearance:*
New Pirate Bay Owners Hope to Harness P2P, Pay Users
http://www.dmwmedia.com/news/2009/07/07/new-pirate-bay-owners-hope-harness-p2p,-pay-users

Windows 7 Release Date Confirmed
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/840876-confirmed-windows-7-rtm-date.html

Windows 7 Home Premium to get Family Pack deal
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/840041-windows-7-home-premium-get.html

OpenOffice
www.openoffice.org

CNN Live Stream of Michael Jackson Memorial: 9.7 Million Views
http://mashable.com/2009/07/07/cnn-live-stream-michael-jackson/

Michael Jackson, King of Facebook
http://www.reuters.com/article/internetNews/idUSTRE5667E720090707

New French Three Strikes Law: Judges Will Get Five Minutes To Rule
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/841146-new-french-three-strikes-law.html

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------

